# Looking for white shark blank



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

looking for a white blank for a build im looking into getting done a little while down the road just thought id start the search for the blank, maybe a 50-100 or 80-130 blank 6 to 8 foot? lemme know what yall got


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I wouldn't run any higher than about 7'. An 8 ft rod in the 80-130 range is a bit big imo. Stick around 6'6'' to 7'. Mine are 7'4" but both are igfa and not a bad height. 8 more inches would be too much.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I wouldn't run any higher than about 7'. An 8 ft rod in the 80-130 range is a bit big imo. Stick around 6'6'' to 7'. Mine are 7'4" but both are igfa and not a bad height. 8 more inches would be too much.


Agreed, in my opinion the 8ft+ lbsf rods are only good for bridges and fishing without a harness, stick the butt in the sand and go to town.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 5ft, white conolon IGFA 130 blank. its uncut (needs the butt and tip trimmed). put a #6 Aluminum butt on it and it will push 7ft. 

I have two but am building one. mudhole seems to have lost my order for a butt...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the length really depends on the action of the rod. an 8ft fast action, heavy power rod will kick your butt, but a slow or Mod,slow action rod will be OK since since most of the pressure will be about 2ft above your hands rather than 4ft.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I have a 5ft, white conolon IGFA 130 blank. its uncut (needs the butt and tip trimmed). put a #6 Aluminum butt on it and it will push 7ft.
> 
> I have two but am building one. mudhole seems to have lost my order for a butt...


Yup. Sounds right. My blade is 5'4" and you add about 20" for butt.

I need to check them out. Maybe I'll build be a nice 130 class, too


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

with the butt i want it to be around 7 foot, wanting to put silver aftco butt on it


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mudhole has seeker blanks for about $130 I think for a 130 class. They range in size, but can cut to size. Trying to price everything as well. Might see about building me one.

I'm well over $600

Blank
Aftco or Winthrop rollers
Ub6 butt
Etc etc


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

but is the blank white? thats the main concern im looking at, id prefer not to have to paint a blank


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure. Check mudhole and see what they got


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive looked through all of their blanks last night, i couldnt find any sort of heavier rod in a white blank


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent you a pm. Might have something you can use.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

White blanks are painted anyways.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> White blanks are painted anyways.



Not true some blanks had white incorporated in the "mix" when they were put in their mandrels


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why do you want white so bad? Just a question. 

Do you have colors in mind and white will work well with them?


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I have colors in mind plus i think silver hardware on a white blank looks good, everyone has a black blank with black guides no one ever has a white on silver rod


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Should look good. You going with Fuji guides or rollers? I take it fuji?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Found one for ya.

The rod room has an igfa 130 seeker blank in white for $141.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Im going with the fujis I dont like rollers, they arent necessary in my opinion


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

AustinP said:


> I have colors in mind plus i think silver hardware on a white blank looks good, everyone has a black blank with black guides no one ever has a white on silver rod


well that's not entirely true. they do look good though.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

AustinP said:


> Im going with the fujis I dont like rollers, they arent necessary in my opinion


Yeah and a lot cheaper. I personally like the rollers and takes me about 30 mins to tale them all off and oil and clean. The aftco Bigfoot are $235 and that's not counting a size 28 roller tip. So it does start to add up


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> well that's not entirely true. they do look good though.


Ya know what I mean haha they arent real common from what ive observed is all


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah and a lot cheaper. I personally like the rollers and takes me about 30 mins to tale them all off and oil and clean. The aftco Bigfoot are $235 and that's not counting a size 28 roller tip. So it does start to add up


Yup alot of cash and maintenance on guides but its to each is own


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah and a lot cheaper. I personally like the rollers and takes me about 30 mins to tale them all off and oil and clean. The aftco Bigfoot are $235 and that's not counting a size 28 roller tip. So it does start to add up


Don't oil them. Grease them with cals. They won't foul.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Don't oil them. Grease them with cals. They won't foul.


I use corrosion x. Tear them apart and use a #0000 pad to get any seaweed build up from lately. I'll look up cals


----------

